
Security Win: Burr-Feinstein Proposal Declared “Dead” for This Year - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/05/win-one-security-burr-feinstein-proposal-declared-dead-year
======
wckronholm
Let's hope it stays dead.

